# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  IIlaçi për kancerin shitet ekskluzivisht në Kubë dhe Shqipëri

## Sharri-Liburna

Ilaçi për kancerin shitet ekskluzivisht në Kubë dhe Shqipëri

Publikuar: Sot, më 05 qershor 2011
Ilaçi për kancerin shitet ekskluzivisht në Kubë dhe Shqipëri



Tiranë, 5 qershor – Një ilaç që kuron kancerin dhe jo vetëm atë por edhe një varg sëmundjesh të tjera, pa bujë, por plot efekt pozitiv dhe pa asnjë efekt anësor, po shitet në Shqipëri, duke mbledhur qytetarë nga vende të ndryshme të BE-së. Janë me qindra njerëz që po zbarkojnë në Shqipëri, duke mbërritur në rrugën “Irfan Tomini” në Tiranë, ku i është dhënë edhe adresa e një qendre mjekësore, ku tregtohet nën rregulla strikte ilaçi çudibërës.
Medikamenti e ka origjinën nga Kuba dhe ai është Vitadox, ose i njohur edhe si Escoglu. Ky medikament që nga vitet ’80 njihet vetëm në Kubë si ilaç që shëron të sëmurët me lloje të ndryshme kanceri, si femra ashtu dhe meshkuj. Po ashtu, ky ilaç ka veti kurative edhe për sëmundje të tjera që shkaktojnë vdekjen e njerëzve apo i stërmundojnë ata në vuajtje kronike.
Në Tiranë këto ditë kanë mbërritur dy shtetas italianë, intelektualë të njohur në Itali, njëri prej tyre vite më parë gazetar. Aldo Di Tomassi dhe Francesco Angeleri, duke folur me agjencinë e lajmeve NOA, treguan se këtë fillimjavë mbërritën me dy qëllime në Tiranë, së pari për të blerë ilaçin e famshëm Vitadox, që në Itali dhe asnjë vend tjetër të Evropës nuk tregtohet dhe, së dyti, për turizëm dentar. Të ftuar në kryeqytetin shqiptar nga Viaggiare e Sorridere, Di Tomassi dhe Angeleri pohojnë se udhëtimi i tyre, në fakt, ishte i destinuar për në Kubë, por në minutën e fundit ndryshoi për në Shqipëri.
Kështu dy italianët kanë arritur të gjejnë në Tiranë ilaçin e shumëkërkuar dhe këto ditë po bëjnë edhe kurim të dhëmbëve në një klinikë në kryeqytet, duke kaluar edhe disa ditë pushimi në zonat më piktoreske të Tiranës, Durrësit, etj.
“Ne kemi njerëz të afërm që vuajnë nga tumori dhe duke mësuar para disa kohësh se ekziston një ilaç i cili shëron këtë sëmundje të tmerrshme që po vret përditë shumë njerëz, filluam ta blejmë duke e porositur me miq italianë që lëvizin enkas në Kubë për ta blerë atë. Ky ilaç e ka dhënë efektin e vet”, tha Aldo Di Tomassi, i cili ka vjehrrin që vuan nga tumori, por edhe sëmundje të tjera.
“Imagjinoni, vjehrri im vuante nga tumori dhe që kur nisi të marrë këtë ilaç me origjinë kubaneze, është përmirësuar shumë. Madje ai vuante nga astma dhe mbante flakonin në çdo moment e tani e ka hequr. Në këto kushte, kur ilaçi po i shkaktonte përmirësim, vendosa të nisem bashkë me mikun tim Francesco për në Kubë. Por, në çastet e fundit mësuam përmes internetit se në Shqipëri, në Tiranë, ndodhej përfaqësia evropiane e tregtimit të këtij ilaçi”, pohoi Aldo.
Ndërkohë, një ditë më parë, së bashku me mikun e tij, ata kanë shkuar në klinikë dhe kanë blerë 18 flakonë me kosto secili 118 euro, duke sqaruar se i blenë jo vetëm për vjehrrin e tij dhe gruan e mikut të tij por edhe për disa miq e fqinjë që gjithashtu vuajnë nga kanceri.
Sakaq, edhe media italiane është duke i kushtuar një jehonë të gjerë faktit se ilaçi që vjen nga helmi i akrepit po dynd italianë dhe evropianë të tjerë drejt Shqipërisë.
Nën titullin “Italianët me kancer, pelegrinazh në Shqipëri për helmin e akrepit që i shëron”, e përditshmja italiane Il Quotidiano shkruan se “italianët, pacientë me kancer, janë nisur për gjueti në Shqipëri në lidhje me mjekësinë natyrore, konkretisht për të gjetur ilaçin shërues që rrjedh nga helmi i akrepit blu”.
Ky ilaç ende nuk është testuar apo miratuar nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës apo Bashkimi Evropian.
“Janë së paku 25 njerëz të sëmurë që kanë mbërritur në Shqipëri vetë si persona, ndërsa shumë të tjerë, kanë kontaktuar me miqtë dhe të njohurit, të gatshëm për të vepruar si ndërmjetës”, tha për mediet italiane, një italian i cili jeton dhe punon në Shqipëri, por dëshiron të mbetet anonim.
Sipas mjekëve, fjala është për një substancë natyrore, të nxjerrë pikërisht nga një helm i akrepit, i cili na qenka serum kundër një serie tumoresh.
Dëshmitë e pacientëve që tregojnë për kurën e tij janë të shumta, e megjithatë ka ende një lloj dyshimi rreth kësaj substance, e cila ende nuk është miratuar nga “Food and Drug Administration” (FDA amerikane), apo nga Agjencia Evropiane e Ilaçeve (Ema).
“Shtegtimi” i italianëve në Shqipëri filloi pasi kompania farmaceutike kubaneze, “’Labiofam”, prodhuese e substancës Escozul, e gjetur nga biologu Kuban Bordier, i cili në vitet ‘80 zbuloi “pronësinë” anti-tumoriale të toksinës së akrepit, nuk e shpërndan më falas ‘Vidatox C-30” ndaj të huajve, të cilët prej vitesh udhëtojnë në Kubë për ta marrë atë.
Dhe “Labiofam”, në fakt, ka hyrë në një marrëveshje me “Pharma-Matrix” në Shqipëri.
Kjo kompani, e cila në faqen e saj të internetit shfaqet si përfaqësues zyrtar i “Labiofam” në Shqipëri, shet produktin në 30 ml për 118 €.
Për këtë arsye, zgjedhja e Shqipërisë prej pacientëve italianë me kancer nuk duket të jetë e rastit, pasi Shqipëria ende nuk është pjesë e BE-së dhe nuk i nënshtrohet ligjeve evropiane.
“Pharma-Matrix” është e regjistruar më 23 shkurt 2011 në Qendrën Kombëtare të Regjistrimit (QKR), me qendër në Tiranë, dhe ka filluar të kryejë marketingun e produktit në fjalë.
Përfaqësues i vetëm i kompanisë figuron Francesco Matteucci, ndërsa përfaqësuesi ligjor do të jetë shtetasi shqiptar, Thoma Janco.
“Rekomandohet marrja e 20 pikave në ditë, të ndara në dy doza me pesë pika dhe 1 me 6”, sqaroi ai.
Nga e gjithë kjo histori, pritet një fluks i mijëra italianëve në Shqipëri në muajt e ardhshëm, shkruan agjencia shqiptare NOA, e cila në fund jep edhe një fusnotë.

Shënim: NOA – Agjencia Kombëtare e Lajmeve, duke publikuar këtë raport, ka për qëllim vetëm të informojë publikun shqiptar mbi ekzistencën e një medikamenti që kuron një sëmundje të rëndë siç është kanceri.
NOA nuk nxit askënd që të blejë medikamentin në fjalë, në të kundërt këshillon që të interesuarit të konsultohen me mjekët specialistë dhe të marrë informacione më të gjera rreth medikamentit.


Ju lutem nese dikush ka informata mbi ket medikament,te thot diqka me gjersisht,flm.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Shume e çuditshme. Tumori eshte nje semundja qe ka mare miliona jete neper bote, dhe per kte ekziston nje ilaç, te cilit nuk i eshte bere jehone per kaq vite? 

Une mendoj dy gjera: 1- Ilaçi ne fjale mund te kete ndonje indikacion anesor, 2- Europa dhe SH.B.A jane xheloze qe ilaçi i nje nga semundjeve me te rrezikshme te planetit, u shpik nga nje vend komunist. 

Perveç ketyre qe thashe me lart, shpresoj qe ky ilaç te jete ai i sakti kunder kesaj semundje kaq te rrezikshme qe po mer me miliona jete ne gjith boten, dhe shpresoj qe njehere e mire dhe Kanceri te mos quhet me nje semundje vdekjeprurese.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Po mdoshta eshte diq,pasi ne shqiperi kan shum aftesi,edhe per ket pse jo.

----------


## EDLIN

Ja çfare thuhet per kete ilaç :

I benefici nellassumere Vidatox sono importanti e sopratutto molteplici :

Stimolante del sistema immunitario
Significativa riduzione del dolore.
Aumenta lappetito e lenergia.
Prolunga e migliora la qualità della vita
*Può* inibire la crescita delle cellule del cancro

http://www.vidatox.it/

Nuk mendoj se eshte zgjidhje perfundimtare per kete semundje, mbase e lehteson disi por jo ta sheroje perfundimisht.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Ndoshta nuk ka ndikime anesore,me intereson per nji mik timin i cili eshte duke ber shemoterapin,e me e provu edhe ket ilaq.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Ja çfare thuhet per kete ilaç :
> 
> I benefici nellassumere Vidatox sono importanti e sopratutto molteplici :
> 
> Stimolante del sistema immunitario
> Significativa riduzione del dolore.
> Aumenta lappetito e lenergia.
> Prolunga e migliora la qualità della vita
> *Può* inibire la crescita delle cellule del cancro
> ...


Un nuk i kuptova gjithat fjalet pasi ndoshta jan italisht.nese ka mundesi me i perkthy .

----------


## EDLIN

-Nxit sistemin imunitar
-Ul ndjeshem dhimbjet
-Rrit oreksin dhe energjine
-Zgjat dhe permireson cilesine e jetes
-*Mund te frenoje* rritjen e qelizave kancerogjene.



Pra "Mund"... dmth nuk eshte edhe aq e sigurt..

Me sa mbaj mend ne nje program TV ku gazetari kishte shkuar si klient ne Kube te linte pershtypjen se ishte me teper spekulim... prandaj i shikoni pak me dyshim keto barna çudiberese...

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> -Nxit sistemin imunitar
> -Ul ndjeshem dhimbjet
> -Rrit oreksin dhe energjine
> -Zgjat dhe permireson cilesine e jetes
> -*Mund te frenoje* rritjen e qelizave kancerogjene.
> 
> 
> 
> Pra "Mund"... dmth nuk eshte edhe aq e sigurt..
> ...


Falemineres,per ket skjarim.

----------


## Hyllien

Qënka lajm i vërtetë. Vec Kuba dhe Shqipëria e kanë këtë ilac. Se cfarë bën nuk dihet por paska interes me sa kërkova shkarazi nga shumë njerëz.

http://www.havanatimes.org/?p=43261&...#comment-33974
http://ilserpentedigaleno.blogosfere...-studiare.html

----------


## Hyllien

Sharr,

Për sqarim këtu artikulli thotë se mund të porositet me telefon. Nëse ke njëri në Shqipëri e gjen atje besoj, sepse vetë Havana Times e konfirmon se ilaci gjëndet dhe në Shqipëri. Këto janë numrat e telefonit në Kubë. Mbase dikush di ndonjë numër telefoni të distributorit shqiptarë mund ta vendosi këtu. Sipas artikullit është testuar në 15 vitet e fundit në rreth 10,000 vetë ku ka patur rezultate pozitive përmirësimi ose ndalimi të rritjes së kancerit në rreth 3,500 vetë.

Këto janë numrat për të interesuarit. Personat në Amerikë nuk marin dot gjë nga Kuba sepse ka embargo, jo vetëm nga Kuba, por nuk marin dot gjë as nga Shqipëria, meqënëse është produkt Kubanez. Në Kanada nuk ka problem.


-International Pharmacy (Hotel Habana Libre), Telephone (537) 838-4593
-Farmacia Internacional (41 y 22, Miramar), Telephone (537) 204-4350
-International Pharmacies located in both Terminals 2 and 3 at the José Martí International Airport

Mesa duket paskan shkuar shumë Italianë këtë vitin e fundit. Prandaj dhe do jetë vendosur strategjikisht që të hapet linjë distribucioni në Shqipëri, përderisa ne nuk na mbikqyr njëri nga Europa sic mbikqyren ata.

http://www.classicalmedicinejournal....al/tag/vidatox
http://www.cubadebate.cu/noticias/20...tra-el-cancer/

----------


## projekti21_dk

... por një gjë më bën pak ( faktikisht shumë ) të dyshoj:

Si ka mundësi që bota të jetë kaq e heshtur ndaj një zbulimi epokal. Unë pandehja se temë e parë në gjithë gazetat e botës të ishte: U ZBULUA BARI KUNDËR KANCERIT!

Pse s'e bën bota këtë?

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> ... por një gjë më bën pak ( faktikisht shumë ) të dyshoj:
> 
> Si ka mundësi që bota të jetë kaq e heshtur ndaj një zbulimi epokal. Unë pandehja se temë e parë në gjithë gazetat e botës të ishte: U ZBULUA BARI KUNDËR KANCERIT!
> 
> Pse s'e bën bota këtë?


Kjo eshte e thjesht pse bota nuk e ben at qe thua,nese bota e zbulon nje medikament qe kjo semundje te sherohet kaq leht,a e din sa fabrika,sa institucioni mjeksor do te mbyllen,bosat e fabrikav te ilaqev po ashtu edhe shtetet e zhvillume nuk e lejojn nje zbulum qe u shkakton deme financiare,eshte rasti me gripin e shpezeve,ku deshen ta marojn nji virus,vetem per te shit me miliarda dollar vaksina po nuk ju shkoj mir,ku shum shtete nuk e hangren me ble vaksina,tash ky tentimi i dyt i keti virusi,qysh po i thojn EHC,a spo e di mir emrin,virusi i trangujve,kto jan tregti,e sa per faktorin njeri per shtetin dhe bosin e fabrikav njeriu eshte vetem material,hargjus,asgje tjeter.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Sharr,
> 
> Për sqarim këtu artikulli thotë se mund të porositet me telefon. Nëse ke njëri në Shqipëri e gjen atje besoj, sepse vetë Havana Times e konfirmon se ilaci gjëndet dhe në Shqipëri. Këto janë numrat e telefonit në Kubë. Mbase dikush di ndonjë numër telefoni të distributorit shqiptarë mund ta vendosi këtu. Sipas artikullit është testuar në 15 vitet e fundit në rreth 10,000 vetë ku ka patur rezultate pozitive përmirësimi ose ndalimi të rritjes së kancerit në rreth 3,500 vetë.
> 
> Këto janë numrat për të interesuarit. Personat në Amerikë nuk marin dot gjë nga Kuba sepse ka embargo, jo vetëm nga Kuba, por nuk marin dot gjë as nga Shqipëria, meqënëse është produkt Kubanez. Në Kanada nuk ka problem.
> 
> 
> -International Pharmacy (Hotel Habana Libre), Telephone (537) 838-4593
> -Farmacia Internacional (41 y 22, Miramar), Telephone (537) 204-4350
> ...


Faleminerit shum hyllien,te pershendes.Ne shqiperi do shkoj ashtu per pushime.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Eksperimenti i rradhes.Kane kushtuar shume testet ne vendet e tjera edhe paskan menduar ta testojne gratis ne Shqiperi.

Gjithe bota e ka kete problem edhe ky ilac brenda shume pak kohe do ishte bere nje nder me te shiturit ne treg te ishte aq cudiberes.

----------


## skender76

> Kjo eshte e thjesht pse bota nuk e ben at qe thua,nese bota e zbulon nje medikament qe kjo semundje te sherohet kaq leht,a e din sa fabrika,sa institucioni mjeksor do te mbyllen,bosat e fabrikav te ilaqev po ashtu edhe shtetet e zhvillume nuk e lejojn nje zbulum qe u shkakton deme financiare,eshte rasti me gripin e shpezeve,ku deshen ta marojn nji virus,vetem per te shit me miliarda dollar vaksina po nuk ju shkoj mir,ku shum shtete nuk e hangren me ble vaksina,tash ky tentimi i dyt i keti virusi,qysh po i thojn EHC,a spo e di mir emrin,virusi i trangujve,kto jan tregti,e sa per faktorin njeri per shtetin dhe bosin e fabrikav njeriu eshte vetem material,hargjus,asgje tjeter.


Tashi e prishe temen.....




Mjeksia asht n'luft t'vazhdushme me t'gjitha smundjet. Fal kti perkushtimi mbinjerzor, sot jeta asht ba edhe ma e sigurt. 
Persa i perket ilaçit ne fjale, mendoj se duhet t'regohemi shum t'kujdesshem....

----------


## skender76

> *Eksperimenti i rradhes.*Kane kushtuar shume testet ne vendet e tjera edhe paskan menduar ta testojne gratis ne Shqiperi.
> 
> Gjithe bota e ka kete problem edhe ky ilac brenda shume pak kohe do ishte bere nje nder me te shiturit ne treg te ishte aq cudiberes.


Ksaj i friksohem edhe un.........

----------


## a.koci

Do ishte nje mrekulli vertet , nese jep efektet qe kerkohen
per kete medikament kam degjuar vitin qe kaloj por prap nuk munde te them me bindje qe jep nje efekte kaq te madhe

une vet aktualisht po bej kemio-terapi  kam tumor  e gjakut  me emrin shkencore Lymfome  "hoçking"( keshtu lexohet ne shqip) eshte nje nga tipet qe mjeket e konsiderojne 90% te kurueshme por nuk dua te zgjatem shume
kam nderruar 3 kura dhe kam bere te 4-ten- e para dha rezultat por ka nje mase te vogel qe eshte akoma aktive edhe se fundmi me kane bere autotrapiant   (ky behet me mbledhjen e qelizave staminale te vet individit te semure me ane te nje aparature edhe pasi te bejne nje kimio-terapi shume te forte  te len nje dite pushime e te japin qelizat tuaja per te zevendesuar ato te semurat pasi gjat kemios qe te bejne palca e kockes demtohet shume edhe keto zevendesojne ato te demtuarat )
procesi eshte i njejte me transfuzionin por duhet durim i jashtezakonshem per te bere nje kure te tille
une tani jame ne pritje te kontrollit per te pare rezultatin edhe do me behej qejfi shume sikur ky mjekim nga kuba te ishte vertet mrekulli beres
 une vet i kam pyetur mjeket nese ka ndonje te re per keto semundje te pakten e di qe do vuaj por sherimi eshte i sigurt me jane pergjigjur qe per kete tipin tend nuk ka tani per tani.
 Une  po kurohem ne Itali ne nje nga spitalet me te mire  te Romes e me emer si A.GEMELI , po ne funde te muajit kam takim me mjekun edhe do ta pyes per kete mjekim qe ka dale  te pakten shuajme kureshtjen si qendron ne sy te ketyre profesoreve ky medikament se diçka duhet te dine.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Tashi e prishe temen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mjeksia asht n'luft t'vazhdushme me t'gjitha smundjet. Fal kti perkushtimi mbinjerzor, sot jeta asht ba edhe ma e sigurt. 
> Persa i perket ilaçit ne fjale, mendoj se duhet t'regohemi shum t'kujdesshem....


Un vetem thash ket sepse un personalishtvitin e kaluar e kam kerku ket vaksinen e gripit H1N1,te mjeku i shtepis ne gjermani,ku vet mjekja me tha se nuk eshte e nevojsheme kjo vaksin se nuk ndihmon asgje kjo vaksin,por me tha jan ne pyetje vetem(paret),po megjithate un po kam deshir me qen ky ilaq i vertet,prej deshires ndoshta edhe thash.

----------


## loneeagle

wow kjo me te vertet eshte mrekulli nese eshte e vertet. per ata qe vuajne nga semundje te tilla nese nuk ka efekte anesore pse te mos e provojne. pothuajse me te gjitha ilacet per kete semundje experiment behet. ilace te ndryshme funksionojne ndryshe ne cdo individ.

----------


## broken_smile

kontrollova ne PubMed (database me i madh qe permbledh te gjithe artikujt shkencore te llojit biomedical) dhe nuk rezulton asnje botim rreth ketij ilaci- nese mund ta quajme te tille perderisa sipas asaj qe shkruhet ne internet nuk kane arritur akoma te purifikojne teresisht kete substance natyrore te nxjerre nga helmi i akrepit, pra prodhuesit e ketij 'ilaci' nuk arrijne dot ta prodhojne ate ne menyre sintetike. duket me shume si nje lloj kure omeopatike gjithsesi, dhe eshte pozitiv fakti qe nuk jep efekte anesore (perjashto ato ekonomike), por nuk ka as deshmi te sigurta dhe te dokumentuara qe ky lloj ilaci sheron nga kanceri... thuhet se pacienti ndjehet me mire pas marrjes se substances, por nuk ka evidentime shkencore te sakta. substanca ne fjale nuk e ka perfunduar ende iterin e testimit ne Kube (thuhet se eshte ne fazen e regjistrimit), pra as ne USA dhe as ne Europe nuk eshte i miratuar nga agjencite perkatese qe merren me vigjilencen e ilaceve (FDA dhe EMEA).

----------

